# Focus on the eyes?



## redgreenblue (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm just starting out in photography with a rebel xti, and I've read many photographer blogs indicating they focus on the eyes.  Might be a dumb question, but how exactly do you focus on the eyes?


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good question, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## WTF? (Jan 12, 2010)

you.....turn the focus ring until the eyes are in focus?
for it to really have "pop" its best to use a lens with a wide minimum aperture so you get a shallow depth of field. something with f/2.8 or lower is best for that sort of thing


----------



## kundalini (Jan 12, 2010)

WTF? said:


> you.....turn the focus ring until the eyes are in focus?


 Option 2:
Put the little square of your AF point dead center of the eye.  Recompose if necessary.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Canon so apply what I say here, if you can.

If you are using a single point, you can point it at your subject face, then press the shutter half way in to lock the focus, and then move the camera to frame it however you like. Just dont release the shutter from it's halfway mark or you will have to refocus again.
Or if you have selectable points you just use the pad to move to the point closest to the eyes, and then shoot.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know...

Why Focus-Recompose Sucks

But yea, using the different focusing points built in to your camera will do the trick. or manually focusing if applicable.


----------



## Peano (Jan 13, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> I'm not familiar with Canon so apply what I say here, if you can.
> 
> If you are using a single point, you can point it at your subject face, then press the shutter half way in to lock the focus, and then move the camera to frame it however you like. Just dont release the shutter from it's halfway mark or you will have to refocus again.



Refinement on this approach (which I agree with): Move auto-focus off the shutter button and onto a separate button on back of the camera. Look up "Custom Functions" in your manual to see how to do this on your XTi.

This allows you to lock the focus on the eyes using that back button, and meter the usual way by half-pressing the shutter button.


----------



## xintax (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep, if I am not mistaken, you have to put your settings on AF lock... )


----------



## Peano (Jan 14, 2010)

xintax said:


> Yep, if I am not mistaken, you have to put your settings on AF lock... )



It's done with Custom Function #4 (on the menu). The default value is 0. If you change that to 1, autofocus is moved to this button:


----------



## redgreenblue (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't wait to try it.  Thank you for all your input.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 14, 2010)

I've always used my thumb to hit the MF switch on the D90, I guess for the same effect. I set the AF button now, so I'll see how I like it that way.


----------

